# Yellow Lab...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 1 year old yellow lab who has always been intrigued by water fowl. I have been debating taking her with a friend to go duck hunting. Is there anything that I could start doing with my dog to get her prepared? She loves to swim and retrieve, we have that down pat but not so sure about the duck retrieval yet. Any advise would be great. Also, any idea as to what would be a good starter shot gun for clay and ducks?


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

You might want to make sure she is ok with the noise of a gunshot............might mess her up if you take her out and just start blasting away. That would be my first step!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

get a dead duck from a duckhunter buddy and see if she will get it. then go for it with the gun shots.keep her still and teach her to fetch it on command. can't let a dog run out in front of the gunfire when the ducks are over the decoys. someones dog was shot last year when he jumped in front of a gun barrel!!!!!!


----------

